# Soapsicles



## sandyvern (May 10, 2010)

Just had to post a pic of my soapsicles that I made today...so much fun!!


----------



## Harlow (May 10, 2010)

Very nice.

For the record, if someone sends you a C&D letter or claims they have a patent on them, they don't.


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2010)

I read on WSP's site that you are not allowed to use the term Soapsicle - so just be careful! they do look lovely.


http://wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Produc ... uctID=7987


----------



## Harlow (May 10, 2010)

"Popsicle" could send you a C&D for that _if_ they really wanted to.


----------



## bodybym (May 31, 2010)

Which mold did you use? They are lovely!


----------



## emilaid (Jun 1, 2010)

They look great - I would certainly buy them if I seen them in a shop!!


----------



## pamperedbodysoaps (Jul 21, 2010)

So are those kind of bars patented or can we make them.  I've found the mold but have been reluctant to purchase due to a company that I know that really has based their business off of those.  Great job, they look yummy!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 21, 2010)

They look great! They look like Neapolitan ice cream. Did you use strawberry, vanilla and chocolate for scent?


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 22, 2010)

awwwwww... those are so pretty!! 

Nice job!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 22, 2010)

Those look amazing!! I saw the soapsickles book in b&n the other day!


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 28, 2010)

those look sinful!! great job


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 5, 2010)

> So are those kind of bars patented or can we make them. I've found the mold but have been reluctant to purchase due to a company that I know that really has based their business off of those. Great job, they look yummy!



No one has  a patent on them. People have been making those for 20+ years. It's a  classic church bazar item.


----------

